# Mugwort



## Babushka Blue (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi,

I recently got two small goats because I wanted to see if they could effectively control an invasive patch of mugwort that has taken over my garden spot.  Their pen (appx. 60' x 30') is filled with dense mugwort and not much else.  Since they lack the ability to browse, I am also feeding them pellets mixed with feed corn and treats.  I was initially told that the mugwort is good for them and acts as a natural wormer, but the other day I came across an article that said long term use of mugwort could cause damage to the nervous system, kidneys, and liver.  That is the first I have heard of that.  Does anyone know more about this?  I certainly don't want to hurt them by encouraging them to eat so much of it.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 11, 2018)

Here's a breakdown of the known poisonous plants: http://poisonousplants.ansci.cornell.edu/goatlist.html 

There's also this: 
*"Mugwort and Healthy Goats*
Another healthy feature of mugwort is its health benefits to goats. One of the health properties of this herb is its de-worming properties to goats and other livestock. Julie Brill, a holistic goat keeper of susunweed.com shares that she gives dried flowering mugwort to the goats when she sees signs of worms.

Similarly, parasitipedia.net reports that Mugwort contains thujone, which is very efficient against parasitic roundworms (e.g. Haemonchus, Bunostomum, and Protostrongylus). Sheep, goats and chicken take it easily"   https://permaculturenews.org/2016/06/14/mugwort-and-healthy-goats/

I did find a ref or two to possible negative effects, but it was always sorta like if that person had some allergic reaction, not the norm. Basically everything I can find indicates it should be fine and even beneficial for them. 

Just as info, pelleted feed is properly balanced to provide all the nutrients the animals need. They DO need hay (long stemmed forage) in order to maintain rumen health and aid in digestion. Most of us try to keep hay available 24/7. I don't have hay out for mine right now as they are grazing on long stemmed grasses in their pasture. You should limit corn and be careful to not "over treat" them.

Is that them in your avatar? They cure are cute!


----------



## Babushka Blue (Jun 11, 2018)

Yes.  That is them in the pic.  They did finally start eating the hay I got for them and seem to like it now.  Thanks for the info on the mugwort.  I am a little paranoid I am going to do something that is bad for them.  I feel better about it now.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Jun 11, 2018)

Goats do not like to eat hay if on the ground or they have stepped on it.  Cheap hayfeeder is one made from a livestock panel.  If your goats are horned then be aware they can get stuck easier.  My herd is mixed with both disbudded and horned and everyone has learned how to eat out of hayfeeder.

If you deworm with herbals, please make certain to do fecal before and after to ensure effective.  Parasite overload kills quick.


----------

